# Introducing the one and only Luna Prickle-pants :) <3 xxx



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey everyone,

This is my gorgeous little girl Luna  she is 10 weeks old and became part of the family yesterday.

she is such a brave little lady, sudden noises and movement scare her and she prickles BUT she doesn't ball up and will un-prickle when i talk to her (she wont when my hubby does... so... kinda feel like a smug Hoggie Mama at the moment... lol)

She fell asleep tucked up in her pillowcase (which i slept with the night before we brought her home as i wanted her to get used to my scent) on my lap earlier and i did a silent little happy dance! *blush*

witout further ado... i give you, Luna Prickle-Pants 







trying to be a mean tough Hoggie and FOOLING NO ONE LUNA!









and snoozing on my lap 



shell xxx


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Aww, she's a beauty!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Holy Mole-y. The only thing I could think of when I saw her was "Herp Derp Herdhog"


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Holy Mole-y. The only thing I could think of when I saw her was "Herp Derp Herdhog"


lol you have lost me on this one 

xxx


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

She's a cutie!


----------

